# Training Costs



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

What is typically the average price for training sessions with a helper/schtuzhund trainer? Do you pay for a whole package upfront, or pay per session? I am new to the sport and was quoted $100 per session from a trainer in my area. Is this normal or averaged priced? Does it vary with each dog and what level the dog is at?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What area are you in? If up north, check into Joel Monroe


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Going rate around here for private training is $20-$25 per session. Though that's typically just protection, or maybe protection and a little bit of obedience. Some of the helpers don't really do other phases, some do but it counts as another session so if you did all 3 phases that would be 3 x $25 = $75.

Some sell packages of sessions, often with a discount if you buy 10 or so. Some charge by individual session.

If you're looking at private training, best thing is just to ask these specific questions of the person you're contacting. Also ask for details on what exactly is included in that $100 session... 1 round of bitework? 2? Bitework and obedience? All 3 phases?

Working with a club, rather than private training, is typically much, much less expensive.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Our club, obed/tracking help is free, you just pay helper fees which currently are 10 for puppies, 15 for adults, non-members are $5 higher. But we all kind of help each other out so it's not just one person doing obedience etc.

Our poor decoy had 16 club dogs to work Wed night, I felt sorry for the guy! That doesn't count the field owners 3 dogs, lol.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am in Lancaster, CA. Its a little further than an hour north of Los Angeles. Maybe the $100 includes all three areas, I will ask, that would sound more reasonable to me if that was the case. 


Wow, working 16 dogs in one night?! I would feel sorry too, I am suprised there isnt a limit!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Normally not everyone shows up on Wed nights! Just this time they did.


----------

